# Freezer Stopped Freezing, But Coils Aren't Frozen



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

I have an Electrolux/Frigidaire FRT15B3AW5 Top/Bottom Freezer/Refrigerator. The refrigerator seems to be cooling fine (sorry, I didn't check with a thermometer), but the freezer is only half-freezing ice now (again, no thermometer, so no temps for you guys, sorry). I took off the cover in the back of the freezer, and the evaporator coil had just a small bit of frost on it, not a huge buildup of frost like I'd seen in some YouTube videos. Actually the frost wasn't really so much on the coil/fins as it was on the copper refrigerant line coming in to (or going out from?) the evaporator coil. I could've even brushed the frost off with my finger.

Anyway, I hit the coils with the hairdryer until the frost melted. It only took a few minutes. That was last night (12 hours ago). Now, the problem is the same, but maybe a very small *tad bit* better. Here is a link to a pic of it right now:










A fresh batch of ice cubes I put in last night is only about 1/3 frozen. The hot dog rolls are still relatively soft. The single freezer-pop/sugar-water-ice-treat is still completely liquid. Things that were frozen are staying frozen, but things that weren't frozen are freezing slowwwwwly.

Here are the other components I checked:

1) The evaporated fan is working fine and delivering cool air in the fridge compartment.

2) The gaskets on each each door are fine.

3) The compressor is running.

So what else should I check?:

1) Could it be the adjustable thermostats (one dial in the fridge, and one dial in the freezer)? If so, how do I test them?

2) The heater element beneath the evaporator coil? If so, how do I test it?

3) The defrost timer? Where is this thing even located, and how do I test it?

4) The defrost thermostat? I know what/where this is, but how do I test it?

5) Anything else?

I have a good multi-meter and other diagnostic tools, but I don't do a lot of work on appliances, so I don't know exactly how to test those specific items. Any tips/suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you have a refrigerant leak. The lack of frost over the entire evaporator indicates a low refrigerant charge.


----------



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

hardwareman said:


> you have a refrigerant leak. The lack of frost over the entire evaporator indicates a low refrigerant charge.


Thanks HM, how confident are you of that assumption? Is there any way for me to check to see if the refrigerant is low? Is fixing it as simple as re-filling refrigerant in a car's A/C system? Or should I have an appliance repairman come look at it?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

You will also need to find the cause. Refrigerators should not leak.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

100% sure. An appliance repairman will not just recharge your unit. He will first try to find and repair the leak, you could easily have hundreds of dollars in a refrigerant leak repair.


----------



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

hardwareman said:


> 100% sure. An appliance repairman will not just recharge your unit. He will first try to find and repair the leak, you could easily have hundreds of dollars in a refrigerant leak repair.


True, I may just buy a new fridge in that case. Now, I know you say you're 100% sure, but can't a faulty compressor cause the same scenario (a partially frosted evaporator coil)? In either case, I understand it would be an expensive repair, but I'm just curious.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

hellohello said:


> I have an Electrolux/Frigidaire FRT15B3AW5 Top/Bottom Freezer/Refrigerator. The refrigerator seems to be cooling fine (sorry, I didn't check with a thermometer), but the freezer is only half-freezing ice now (again, no thermometer, so no temps for you guys, sorry). I took off the cover in the back of the freezer, and the evaporator coil had just a small bit of frost on it, not a huge buildup of frost like I'd seen in some YouTube videos. Actually the frost wasn't really so much on the coil/fins as it was on the copper refrigerant line coming in to (or going out from?) the evaporator coil. I could've even brushed the frost off with my finger.
> 
> Anyway, I hit the coils with the hairdryer until the frost melted. It only took a few minutes. That was last night (12 hours ago). Now, the problem is the same, but maybe a very small *tad bit* better. Here is a link to a pic of it right now:
> 
> ...


2 take the wires off and use a ohm meter if you get a reading of any , the coil is ok 
3 look up the model number on google for a schematic and find it ? it is like a clock , this model may not have one if it does i think it would only put power to the heater under the coil's , i been away from this kind of repair for yrs not, the defrost clock's used to use a relay and open up the line's and let the refregerant run back thro the coil's and the hot fefregerant would defrost the system , i would call a repairman for a estimate ?? or just buy a new one


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I once drilled into a refrigerant line on a new refrigerator and the fix was to replace the refrigerator so I'm thinking the appliance repairman will recommend a replacement if low refrigerant. The last time I used Sears they took the price of the service call of the cost of my new appliance but I had to buy their product to get that discount.


----------

